# Should I consider divorce



## panyan (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi this is my first post i just joined.
We have been married 38 years this month.
It was pretty good until he retired and I lost my health.
I have FMS and migraines.
Thing is, he irritates the Hell out of me, and I feel taken for granted.
He cant see it and thinks things are ok.
Tells me he loves me every day, but I cant say it back.
I dont think he means it its just words.
I am uhappy, not sure what to do.
We snip at each other a lot.
I have no local friends because of my health and wonder if this is part of the problem, or not. No one to talk to.
I wont go on, but if anyone can comment, I would appreciate it.
i dont want to feel like this....
thanks.


----------



## nightshade (Mar 4, 2009)

What does he do to irritate you? 

Are there any positive things in the marriage?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

well, i think before you decide to leave your marriage you need to get some outside support- a friend, pastor, volunteer group, support group, something. find something else to make you happy. it could be that you are just miserable and are projecting that misery onto your H.


----------

